# Humminbird 797 > Dr.depth > Lowrance GPS



## rotax (5. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand schon praktische Erfahrung mit dem Datentransfer 
vom HB in das  Dr.depth Programm gemacht ? 

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/DrDepth/

1 Option
Über das optional erhältliche Datenkabel, sollten die NMEA Daten entweder on the fly Laptop im Boot, oder auf SD Chip gespeichert, nachträglich abgespielt in das Programm eingelesen werden können. 

2 Option
Tracklog auf SD Karte speichern, und mit Humminbird PC Programm Tracklog
in das .gpx Format umwandeln, welches von Dr.Depth importiert werden kann.


Bisher habe ich immer mit einer gescannten Tiefenkarte, 
dem Programm GPS TrackMaker Waypoints erstellt, und
dann in mein Garmin importiert. Ich hoffe mit Dr.Depth
wird der Ablauf einfacher und genauer.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## drehteufel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 797 > Dr.depth > Lowrance GPS*

Kann leider nicht helfen, würde mich aber auch interessieren, da ich selbiges Gerät besitze.


----------



## rotax (6. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 797 > Dr.depth > Lowrance GPS*

(Link von www.dr.depth.se)

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/DrDepth/

Über diese yahoo-group bekommt man eine gute Anleitung zum download, unter Files -> lake_tutorial.zip
Mapping a lake with DrDepth

2 Option
Tracklog auf SD Karte speichern, und mit Humminbird PC Programm Tracklog
in das .gpx Format umwandeln, welches von Dr.Depth importiert werden kann.

Wenn ich die entsprechenden Gerätschaften bekommen habe, werde ich mal an einem Süddeutschen See testen gehen.

Grüße aus Bayern  (Walchensee Saison hat begonnen)
Christian


----------



## Niederbayer75 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 797 > Dr.depth > Lowrance GPS*

Was mich wundert ist, dass jetzt doch schon einige Male gefragt wurde, wie man von seinem Gewässer eine Tiefenkarte erstellt, aber Herr Schlageter (soweit ich das nicht überlesen habe) nie geantwortet hat!

Es ist doch sogar in seiner Werbung zu lesen, dass er Gewässerkarten erstellen kann!

Sonst hilft er doch auch immer so bereitwillig! 
Würde er durch solche Informationen im Board Aufträge verlieren?

Schade!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Echolotzentrum (6. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 797 > Dr.depth > Lowrance GPS*

Diese Annahme ist QUATSCH!!!!

Nur zur Zeit ist die Datenaufzeichnung mit einem Side Imaging Gerät nicht so einfach wie man das denkt. Das geht nur über Umwege.
Und eine Beantwortung würde sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
Die Probleme kann ich gerne erklären unter Tel. 05255 934700.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Niederbayer75 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 797 > Dr.depth > Lowrance GPS*

@ Echolotzentrum
Danke - das ist zumindest mal eine Antwort ;-)

Auf das Angebot mit dem Telefonat werde ich bestimmt demnächst zurückkommen!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## gobio (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 797 > Dr.depth > Lowrance GPS*

Gibt es eigentlich schon die Möglichkeit die Daten von Dr.Depth auf ein Humminbird Gerät zu bekommen. Die Möglichkeit die Karte während erneuter Fahrten zu nutzen wäre schon sehr geil. So sieht man auch welche Stellen man noch nicht abgefahren hat. 

mfg


----------



## l889 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 797 > Dr.depth > Lowrance GPS*

...würde mich auch brennend interessieren!

Herr Schlageter, ist das inzwischen möglich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tmx (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 797 > Dr.depth > Lowrance GPS*

Es gibt leider derzeit keine Möglichkeit "Fremdsoftware-Daten" auf HB zu importieren.


----------



## l889 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 797 > Dr.depth > Lowrance GPS*

...das ist wirklich sehr sehr ärgerlich, da das 798 ein super Gerät ist. So bringt das GPS außer als Tacho quasi nix ;-/


----------

